# Serious Critiquing?



## Kindar (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm wondering if there's anyone here who's willing to do serious critiquing of stories.

I post my stories to FA in the hopes of getting feedback, but not the "you're story's great" kind. I want to know what's wrong with my stuff so that I can make it better


----------



## machine146 (Dec 2, 2007)

Kindar said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if there's anyone here who's willing to do serious critiquing of stories.
> 
> I post my stories to FA in the hopes of getting feedback, but not the "you're story's great" kind. I want to know what's wrong with my stuff so that I can make it better



Yeah it happens to me alot too. I only had one critique and that was over a year ago in another site. I would critique your stories but I'm not good at that. Sorry. I'm better at writing them.


----------



## TheGru (Dec 2, 2007)

All my good critiques I've received from Poetigress, Evil_Cleric, Al_Brann, and Krennar, I seem to be blessed with a following that understands good literature, and my desire to improve my works.

Something that may help; Always put at the end of your work that critique is wanted and encouraged. It may not seem like much, but a lot of people aren't too keen on leaving any critique if the artist doesn't say they want it. Main reason is fear of said artist taking the critique as an insult; that actually happened to me.

I left a rather explanatory critique on a fanfic that was rather choppy; the grammar was horrible, the syntax was an eyesore and a good amount of spelling errors were shown. However I showed the author what his work looked like, and a correct comparison, and he sent me a rather mean note in return, (the note also bore his horrid grammar.)
So the lesson; don't give critique unless it's asked and appreciated.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 2, 2007)

I try to when people ask on the forums, but I don't have an FA account, so I don't critique anywhere else.


----------



## Poetigress (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll second TheGru's advice -- make sure you're clear that you're looking for in-depth critique.  You can also ask specific questions, like "Are the characters believable" or "Was the setting clear, or do I need more descriptions", to give people something to work off of.  If it's not clear in the description or on their profile that the writer wants critique, I don't crit beyond just a brief comment or two, because I don't want to waste my time or the writer's by writing a long crit when all they really wanted was "hey, that was cool".  >9_9<

Keep in mind, too, that critique is a skill in itself.  Not every writer (not even every good writer) or reader is always a good critter.  It's easy enough to say "this doesn't work," but it's more difficult to analyze something and say "this doesn't work for me because .... and you might try doing x or y instead".

If it's okay to plug another site -- Critique Circle is a good place for serious crit, with all genres and skill levels represented.  It's not a furry site, of course, but there are a few of us over there who wouldn't be completely confused by anthro characters.   It's a give-and-take, though, as you do have to do crits yourself to earn credits so you can post your own stories.  *shrug*  It's been helpful for me so far, anyway.

http://www.critiquecircle.com


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Dec 2, 2007)

Like they said . . . a lot of people are afraid to give critique because they don't want the author to get bent out of shape.


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 2, 2007)

I am always willing to give critiques, but currently unable. I find time for a bit here and there right now, but I'm kind of finishing up the semester. >.< There's always next month though!


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 2, 2007)

I wish I could, but my conscience is a pyknic little fairy who cries at the slightest slight. Fear of hypocrisy, you silly misanthrope.


(Yes, that was intentional)


----------



## Kindar (Dec 3, 2007)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
			
		

> Like they said . . . a lot of people are afraid to give critique because they don't want the author to get bent out of shape.



I try to comment on everythign I read, at the very least I try to give one point that might need improvement, if I feel the owrk needs a lot of critiquing I'll contact the writer directly to ask if they want th ecritique before I put the work in it.

while I can understand that "non-writers" might reluctant to comments on something, (I rarely comment on visual art for that that reason) I'm always surprised that other writers seem to also be reluctant.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 3, 2007)

I'd give some thorough critique, but unless I map out what I'm trying to say anything I actually write tends to get lost. I'm often too distracted to really be of much help to anyone.


----------



## Huey (Dec 5, 2007)

Do you have anything specific you'd like looked at?


----------



## Kindar (Dec 6, 2007)

Huey said:
			
		

> Do you have anything specific you'd like looked at?



the two series currently at the top of my list when it comes to critique are UCR and My alternate universe X-men story.

but anything I put up on FA is available to critique


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 6, 2007)

First off, a link to your work in your forum signature always seems like a good way to start (I for one would definitely be up to critiquing work, although I'm a touch nit-picky).

As far as critiquing, I've almost always asked for comments on my work, not because I'm an attention whore but because I want to know how I can improve. I've gotten a few good suggestions, but often people aren't here to try and help you get better. I think developing a circle of people who critique work could possibly be a good idea, although the ideas floating around might stagnate after a while.


----------



## Kindar (Dec 7, 2007)

DerDoberman said:
			
		

> First off, a link to your work in your forum signature always seems like a good way to start (I for one would definitely be up to critiquing work, although I'm a touch nit-picky).



Thankls for the reminder on this, I could figure out where to set the signature when I created the account and forgot to dig through the forums to find out how afterward.

it should be there now


----------

